# Die Grinder Rotation Direction



## Kakurando (Apr 24, 2018)

Some context. I have landed a small little side job for a local metal worker. He despises using a grinder enough he hired me to do what he hates.

Just because I don't know, but a straight die grinder should rotate clockwise if one is looking directly down into the collet correct?

Silly question, just couldn't find a straight answer other places.


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 24, 2018)

it will rotate the same as a drill bit in a drill--clockwise from holding the die grinder  in your hand, but looking into the collet end would be counter-clockwise---Dave


----------



## Kakurando (Apr 24, 2018)

I thought something felt off, this one is spinning backwards then.

The polarity on the cord is correct. Might have to take it apart further and see what's up. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 24, 2018)

possibility of having a forward reverse switch on it but I wouldn't think so---if it has collet for gripping the tool then as long as you know which direction it is turning you should still be able to use it---what brand is it? --Dave


----------



## Jimsehr (Apr 24, 2018)

Maybe it’s for a lefty.


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 24, 2018)

Jimsehr said:


> Maybe it’s for a lefty.


that could be ---it would work---but I have never seen any left hand grinders advertised---OK you left hand members--do you have left hand grinders ?--Dave


----------



## David S (Apr 24, 2018)

Hold on guys.  Most cutters are designed for a specific rotation..No?

David


----------



## Kakurando (Apr 24, 2018)

The brand is Dayton.

I tool it home and took it apart, the wiring was fine. I had the thought that the field poles might've been screwy, wires were jumbled up and crammed in there. I removed and rotated the field assembly 180', reassembled and now it rotates in the proper direction. It's getting better rpms now, problem was fixed. 

Weird, but problem solved. Not sure why that fixed it, learned something new.


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 24, 2018)

David S said:


> Hold on guys.  Most cutters are designed for a specific rotation..No?
> 
> David


yes most all are--- except round stone burrs wouldn't hurt to run in opposite direction--He has it running now in the correct rotation so his problem is over---Dave


----------



## David S (Apr 24, 2018)

Dave Smith said:


> yes most all are--- except round stone burrs wouldn't hurt to run in opposite direction--He has it running now in the correct rotation so his problem is over---Dave



10-4 good buddy.

David


----------

